# Fake building inspectors in Windsor trying to sell water heaters



## mark handler (Nov 26, 2015)

Fake building inspectors in Windsor trying to sell water heaters

Once inside people's homes, the men head to the water heater and discuss benefits of new products

Aggressive water heater salesmen are believed to be posing as Windsor city building inspectors in order to gain access to people's homes and fool the owners into buying new equipment, city officials say.

The city has received several reports of aggressive or allegedly fraudulent salesmen in the past few days.

Working an east-end neighbourhood near Windsor Regional Hospital's Met campus, the men have been dressing in building inspector clothing and carrying fake identification, according to a news release issued by the city.

Maria Iacobecci lives on the street where one of the alleged cases was reported to the city. She said she got a call late at night about two weeks ago from someone telling her they'd check her water heater. A few days later someone came to her door.

She wasn't sure, but she thought they might have said they were with the city.

"It'd be very rare for a building inspector to go to someone's home," explained John Revell, the city's chief building official. "It would be even rarer for a building inspector to ask for entry into a home."

The only time a building inspector would come to the door is if they've been booked for an appointment or the building is under construction, Revell said.

Even then, inspectors come during the day, drive clearly marked vans and ask for permission before coming inside, he said.

Windsor police had been looking into the matter and officers spoke with the two individuals reported to the city, Const. Andrew Drouillard said.

Drouillard said they denied posing as city inspectors.

Should any similar experiences occur, residents can call police or report incidents to the inspections dispatch number at 519-255-6453.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 26, 2015)

I presume this is a Windsor, CA, not the Windsor, CO, I am adjacent to? I would think I would have heard about it. But interesting nonetheless.


----------



## MtnArch (Nov 26, 2015)

519 area code is in the Ontario, Canada area.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 26, 2015)

Alan You are right Windsor, CANADA


----------

